# Spiritwood Smallies



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Has any one been out on spiritwood? I was wondering how the bass fishing has been.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I gotta admit, I wasn't aware of the smallie potential there? You fish it much?


----------

